# Surefire Backup E1B Review (Beamshot added)



## Phredd (Feb 7, 2008)

I love the L1 Cree, which has great low and high outputs, is a great size for the hand and has an easy to use push button; low first, then high. If I were to try to improve the L1, I’d smooth out the area of the clip so it wouldn’t tear up my pants and I’d make it about ½” shorter. The result would be the E1B. Thanks to the great service at OpticsHQ, I just got mine today. The E1B feels very good in my hand. Any smaller and I would opt for a twisty.

The E1B represents three firsts for Surefire: a smooth anodized finish, a digital push-button control, and a bidirectional clip. The smooth finish is much gentler on the pants. With the bidirectional clip, you can clip it in your pocket button up and still clip it on your hat light front.

The digital push-button control is probably the most radical shift for this light from Surefire’s traditional physical tail caps. Instead of being able to push gently for low and harder for high output, the first push simply activates high output. Push gently for momentary and harder for constant on. If you release the button and then push again within 2 seconds, it will toggle to low output. I was hoping that holding the button down on low for a few seconds would keep it on low if I lifted up and then pressed again; keeping it in low output mode for momentary action. Unfortunately, it seems that it always toggles from one mode to the other, even though the manual hints otherwise.

Starting on high output is reversed from other Surefire lights which is good for tactical, not so good for night vision. Giving the advantage to tactical makes sense and since it’s very easy to double-click, you can also easily start in low mode with just a brief flash. Unlike some other lights with push buttons, especially those that can stand on end, it’s much easier to push the button, even to click, on the E1B.

The beams of the E1B and L1 are very similar, except the E1B is noticeably brighter than the L1. The L1 seems to be just a little wider. If I get a chance, I’ll take some beam shots later.

Edit 7:00pm:

I just added the beam shots. The E1B is cooler than the L1, which is a nice slightly warm white. I’ve been pulling the E1B in and out of my pocket and I definitely like the clip better, except WHERE AM I GOING TO PUT THE TRITIUM?!

I didn’t see any mention of rechargeable batteries, but I believe that Surefire generally doesn’t accommodate rechargeable 123 batteries.
The only meter I have is a basic multi-meter to which I can attach an LED, so no lux readings. Sorry.


















High Beam Comparison: Left: L1, Right: E1B


----------



## Draven451 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup E1B Review*

Phredd,

Thanks for posting a review - Seems like a few of the E1B's are finally starting to arrive in the hands of our CPF'ers. This light really has a unique looking style from the typical SF light design.


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup E1B Review*

Wow! 

It´s a little bit smaller than the L1, right?
Can you post some beamshots too ??




Argh... I must.... resist...


----------



## LG&M (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup E1B Review*

Outstanding I did not think we would see a review until next week. Thanks:twothumbs. I was trying to resist this light at lest for a little longer but I can't. I will be ordering this week.


----------



## Beastmaster (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup E1B Review*

Does it work with a rechargeable?


----------



## Federal LG (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup E1B Review*

Does it has a ICE COLD WHITE tint ??

I don´t want a SF with another green tint...


----------



## LA OZ (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup E1B Review*

Damn, here it go. Surefire is sure heating up the competition. I am surprise that it has gone this path. This may be the bridging step. They will eventually make torches for mom and dad. This one looks good. What is the run time like?


----------



## dilbert (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup E1B Review*



Phredd said:


> The beams of the E1B and L1 are very similar, except the E1B is noticeably brighter than the L1. The L1 seems to be just a little wider.


 
Thanks for the info. 

I'm really anxious to see some beam shots now. If the E1B is even narrower than the L1, which itself is a little on the narrow side, then that would surely help make my mind up.


----------



## cryhavok (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup E1B Review*

Any chance at some lux @ 1 meter readings? Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## FredericoFreire (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Surefire Backup E1B Review*



Beastmaster said:


> Does it work with a rechargeable?



2nd on that. The big question is if it takes RCR-123 :thinking:


----------



## Beamhead (Feb 7, 2008)

Can the switch be locked out?

Shouldn't this be in the review section?


----------



## Khaytsus (Feb 7, 2008)

So can you signal with the E1B? It sounds like it'll toggle H/L/H/L ?


----------



## LA OZ (Feb 7, 2008)

It is interesting that there is no mention of Lumen power and runtime under high. Information from Battery Station has only description for low mode.:shrug:


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Feb 7, 2008)

LA OZ said:


> It is interesting that there is no mention of Lumen power and runtime under high. Information from Battery Station has only description for low mode.:shrug:



i read 80 lumens for 1.3 hours on high.


----------



## Phredd (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes the switch can be locked out with just a quick turn.

The tint is cool white.

If it belongs in the review section, I don't know how to move it. I'll remember for next time.


----------



## houtex (Feb 7, 2008)

My kx1 head came apart with very little effort. I'm curious if this one will too or is it glue down tight. I would try it myself but I won't be getting the E1B until after I get the new E2DL.


----------



## magic_elf (Feb 7, 2008)

The spot beamshots looks quite similar considering its a 65 vs 80 lumen light.
Does the E1B have a brighter spill?


----------



## Delta (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't think I've read anywhere what LED the E1B has in it....can anyone tell me?


----------



## fpianka (Feb 8, 2008)

Can the FO4 diffuser be used with the W1B?


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Feb 8, 2008)

fpianka said:


> Can the FO4 diffuser be used with the W1B?




I would think so, the F04 works with 1" bezels.


----------



## grezuki (Feb 9, 2008)

How many think this would be a better UI, kind of a Fenix/SF hybrid:

tailcap fully tightened: momentary press or click HI (would allow tactical momentary HI at all times rather than switching back and forth between hi and lo)

tailcap loosened: momentary press or click LO

The best of both worlds? :thumbsup: or :thumbsdow


----------



## MasterChief (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome light!! Ordered mine today!


----------

